# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  حلى البنات................>>>بتر

## حساسه بزياده

هالحلى نقدمه هدية إشراف 
 
روح وريحان

نبراس

بقايا حنين 
 

هم ما يدخلوا ôôهالقسم بس لايزعلوا علينا 
 
والسنه وكل سنه نتبادل هدايا بمناسبات حلوه..~~

100غرام زبده
2ملعقة كبيره بنات بتر
علبة كبيره حليب مكثف محلى 
½علبة بسكوت جراهام بالعسل>>إستخدمت بسكوت الشاي
4جالكسي (40 مل للحبه)>>إستخدمت إصبع جالكسي ساده
علبة قيمر
ملعقة زبده مذوبه
 

نضع الزبده حتى تذوب
نضيف البنات بتر ونحركه حتى يذوب
ثم نضيف الحليب ونحرك
في البايركس نكسر البسكوت خشنا 
نصب عليه الخلطه ونحركه حتى يتجانس
نذوب الجالكسي مع الزبده في حمام مائي ثم نضيف القيمر ونخلطهم جيدا
نصب خليط الجالكسي فوق الخليط السابق
نضعه في الثلاجه 4ساعات
نقطعه صغار ونضعه في ورق البليسيه للتقديم
يقدم مع القهوه 
من حلاته قمت أتفنن فيه 



 

 



ترى مره لذيذ إللي يحبو البتر زيي أنصحهم يجربوه 

من حبي له بآخذ حبه من هالصحن

----------


## فرح

امممممممم اووووول الواااااصلين  :wink:  :toung: ههههههههههههههههه
والف مبروووك لمشرفيييننا يستاااهلووون الدلع والدلال  :bigsmile:  :clap:  :kaseh: 
والف صحه وعاافيه لك يالغلا حساستنا الغااااااليه 
اممم ليش حنا مااااليينا نصيب  :wink:  :rolleyes: خخخخخ امزح ياااقلبي 
حساستنا  تسلم الاناااامل الرااائعه ولمميزه
حلى جدا رهييييييب ...
امممم المره الجاااايه بكووون ضيفه عندك  :embarrest:  :wacko: 
يعطيك العااافيه 
دووووم نشتاااق الى روووعة ماتقدميه من جديييييد حبيبتي 
تحيااااتي معطره بحب النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

شو هالحلى هذاااا ياحسسسسسسسسساسه
بجد شكل حلوووو والتوفي يجننننن ع الحلو
تسلم الايآااادي خيوووة ع الوصف الحلو واللزييييييييييز
وعليهم بالعااافيه اللي من نصيبهم
وعليكم بالعاافيه اللي اكلتوهااا
والله يعطيج الف عاااافيه ع الطبق
وماننحرم من نشااطك الحلوووو هنا
دمتي بـــــــــــــود
تحيآاتي...

----------


## ملكه القلوب

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااو ايش هالحركات اللي تذووووووووووخ  :wacko: 

والله يستاهل مشرفينا وبالعااااااااااافيهـ عليهم

وعوافي على قلووووووب اللي أكلوهاااااااا

تسلم أيديك على الحلى اللذيذ

ويعطيك الف عاااااااااااااااافيهـ

وعساااااااك على القوة

ننتظر أبداعاتك الجديدهـ واللذيذهـ

موفقهـ غاليتي

----------


## همس الصمت

ياعلييييييييييييييي ويش هالتعذيب
وبنات بتر حبيب قلبي
ويلي ماقدر حساسه
عطيني قطعه منه بس اموت في البنات بتر
والصراحه الشكل يدوخ مررررررة
عليهم بالعافية مشرفينا
والله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> امممممممم اووووول الواااااصلين ههههههههههههههههه
> سعيده بهذا الوصول
> 
> والف مبروووك لمشرفيييننا يستاااهلووون الدلع والدلال 
> وينهم ؟؟؟
> والف صحه وعاافيه لك يالغلا حساستنا الغااااااليه 
> اممم ليش حنا مااااليينا نصيب خخخخخ امزح ياااقلبي 
> ترى مااقدر أردش>>بس جيبي مناسبه ونهديش
> حساستنا تسلم الاناااامل الرااائعه ولمميزه
> ...



 حيا الله مشرفتنا الزعلانه  :rolleyes: 
إي زعلانه  :weird: من زمااااااااان ماشفنا هالطله الحلوه :no:

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> شو هالحلى هذاااا ياحسسسسسسسسساسه
> لذيذ مو!؟
> بجد شكل حلوووو والتوفي؟! يجننننن ع الحلو
> 
> تسلم الايآااادي خيوووة ع الوصف الحلو واللزييييييييييز
> يسلم عمرك
> وعليهم بالعااافيه اللي من نصيبهم
> يستاهلوا
> وعليكم بالعاافيه اللي اكلتوهااا
> ...











> واااااااااااااااااااااااااااو ايش هالحركات اللي تذووووووووووخ 
> 
> سلامتك من الدوخان 
> 
> والله يستاهل مشرفينا وبالعااااااااااافيهـ عليهم
> بس إسم ليهم >>وهم مادروا عن شي 
> وعوافي على قلووووووب اللي أكلوهاااااااا
> يسلم قلبك 
> تسلم أيديك على الحلى اللذيذ
> ...










> ياعلييييييييييييييي ويش هالتعذيب
> 
> سلامتش من التعذيب 
> وبنات بتر حبيب قلبي
> شكلنا بنسوي تصويت للبتر لأن طلعوا ناسات واجد تحبوا بس إلاعندي في البيت أغلبهم مايحبوه
> ويلي ماقدر حساسه
> الويل لشانئيك
> عطيني قطعه منه بس اموت في البنات بتر
> ياحرام !! ......    من عيوني 
> ...

----------


## ليلاس

اممممممم يا عيني على هل الحلى الحركااااااااات

عليها بالف عااافية روح و ريحان تستاهلي غناتي

و تسلم يمنيك حساسه يا الغلا ع الحلى اللي  و لا أروع

ربي يعطيييييييك الف عاااااافية خيتو

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*والله الشكل شكله روعه :)*

*بس آني تعقدت من الحلى إذآ فيه بنآت بتر مره شفت شكل وعجبني مره مره وقلت إلآ آطلبه* 

*وطلبته وتالي طلع مو لذيذ  ..*

*وآلف مبروك للمشرفين والمشرفآت  ،*

*تسلم الإيدين يآرب :) ،*

*آلف عوآفي على قلوبكم ..~*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه ،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> اممممممم يا عيني على هل الحلى الحركااااااااات
> حركات وردك حركات
> 
> عليها بالف عااافية روح و ريحان تستاهلي غناتي
> ههه ولابداريه!!؟ المهم تستاهل
> 
> و تسلم يمنيك حساسه يا الغلا ع الحلى اللي و لا أروع
> تسلمي غناتي
> 
> ربي يعطيييييييك الف عاااااافية خيتو









> *مرآإحب ،*
> *يالله حيها* 
> *والله الشكل شكله روعه :)*
> *كمان الطعم أروع* 
> *بس آني تعقدت من الحلى إذآ فيه بنآت بتر مره شفت شكل وعجبني مره مره وقلت إلآ آطلبه* 
> *ليه؟؟؟* 
> *وطلبته وتالي طلع مو لذيذ  ..*
> *شكلش زي إلا عندي قطعه وحده وهونوا ...*
> *ماعجبهم*
> ...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حساسه خيو  لا تحسسينا 
ترى البتر رهيب 
ونحن عشاقه 
كيف نتمالك نفسنا

يعطيش العافية

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> حساسه خيو لا تحسسينا ؟؟؟
> 
> ترى البتر رهيب 
> يعني زدنا نفر
> ونحن عشاقه 
> 
> كيف نتمالك نفسنا
> 
> يعطيش العافية





يالله حيها العروس معطره الصفحه

----------


## أموله



----------


## حساسه بزياده



----------

